# Charging



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

So I got the new Savage xs flux and a 2s battery is charging. Its going to be dark when finished but might go to a lit parking lot. This is my first post in the radio control section as I usually just post in diecast but I picked up a new XS,batt and charger. Most power I have driven in rc is maybe a 17 turn hooked to a 1500 or traxxas nitro rustler (I know they are fast) but I really was only after a brushless 4wd vehicle that I liked and I was debating the small summit brushless and this one for an hour at checkered flag hobby in south st louis co talking with steve (known him for 20 years) and another guy. Used to race a rc10 in early 90s and all had many rcs but last one was a wheely king that was a nightmare (prebuilt yet not tightened screws) yet decided to give hpi another shot on this good bang for the buck rc. Total was $408.xx to get this truck going on cheap lipo & charger. I will try not to break it on first charge. OH one more thing still new to this camera but took a pic and colors are off and rims look gold etc.


----------



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I'M excited yet scared:wave:


----------



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

You all night driving too? Well back from the one light parking lot and used about half the pack (10-15 mins) and Love the truck. Did some scrapage but no breakage! Kind of tried the standing back flip with a "roll punch" with no success but just using a 2s. More than enough power but wanting my pro line dirt works soon. Just using offroad from now on but was anctious to get a feel for it. Todays prebuilts may not be bad after all.:thumbsup:


----------



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

All Excited showing the new beast off, alone:tongue: Well thanks for looking just a busy night for most I imagine. 

The trans is loud with metal gears and I think thats cool though I like a quite one too. This thing comes with aluminum shocks though so how cool is that?:dude: The speed control is nice so far actually it reminds me of my old super rooster, Power is like a good running nitro rustler but torquier. OK I want a new Camaro,Challenger or maybe even a 69 or 70 fastback stang body because its fast. So my neighbors have a 4wheeler trail and a couple dirt ramps 4 foot tall:woohoo: so may get szome air:freak: And I wont tie my cats tail to the bumper that wouldnt be cool.:lol:


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

Man, you sound like a kid on Christmas morning and that is great.We all got into this hobby for a little fun and it looks like you found some.

Enjoy the hobby and the addiction.:thumbsup:

Later,

Mark


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Well said Mark. 

How have you been.


----------



## MDB (Nov 8, 2002)

nutz4rc said:


> Well said Mark.
> 
> How have you been.


 Larry,

Just living day by day and playing with my toy cars when I get the urge.

You and yours doing OK?

Later,

Mark


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

i also bought a savage xs. they are fun trucks, but have a lot of problems not worked out. my esc fried sitting on a car stand before i even got to run it the first time. maybe you got one with a good esc and motor. just be careful i have seen entire trucks burned up due to this problem. good luck!
matt


----------



## 454Smallblock (Jan 1, 2011)

*Make sure battery is good and charged*

Actually, I thought my trucks electronics were junk for a day or so but went to hobby shop and got some help for it. 

So I have seen a couple videos on youtube about esc problems before I got it so that was always a concern. Next morning after my parking lot run I went outside to run mny battery down driving the vehicle like I used to in pre lipo battery days and all a sudden the truck wouldnt respond half the time as in it wouldnt move but it never got slow like older electronic equipped rcs say from the 1990s it just all a sudden wouldnt do anything and I was pod that thats the truck I chose. Well I had the idea if hpi replaced esc and or motor then it would likely fail again with the same electronics and started thinking I would need to buy a N EW esc and or motor but went ahead and tried to charge battery again thing is all this lipo stuff is new to me so I ended up having the charger on life instead of lipo and it did same thing (finnicky throttle trigger) so started thinking I bought a junk battery went to hobby shop he did reset esc pulling trigger back and forth as manual describes the several steps but I dont think thats what "fixed it" he then checked batt. and said it was way low (I thought I never wore down) he put it on charge hooked it up and RRreeem! Tires bout flew off (kidding) anyway he went over charging instructions (coincidence its the thread title) and I instantly knew what I had done wrong using the life charge instead of lipo (cheap charger) SO When my truck acts up its battery power is LOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not saying your esc isnt dead though. 

Truck doesnt get slow when basttery is low it just acts finicky (spell?) with throttle response. I know how you all feel when a new truck acts up and you want money back or exchange something I know. I always wanted a fast RC and thats what you get (with charged batt.) with the savage xs, really! I cant open it up for more than 5 seconds or it will drive off road and yes still just using 2s and never getting 3s for it! Actually 4 seconds


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

yea no doubt that my esc was no good because it went up in smoke lol. but hpi is fixing it and mean while im running another system in it. i do run 3s in all my vehicles though and they say that is the problem with there system. it does not like 3s but the box said it was ok. i always expect problems with new vehicles though. 
matt


----------

